# ودق الباب - عــــــــــــــــــادل ماهر



## بيترالخواجة (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*و دق البـــــــاب للشماس عادل مــــاهر*











*دة روابط التحميل :-*
*الهى حبيبى وربى يسوع*





*فى حزن شديد*





*كنت اعمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى*





*مش ممكن يرتاح قلبـــــك
*




*ســـــــــامحنى يا سيدى*





*دق البــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب*





*السنيـــــــــــــــــــــن بتمر*





*مين غيرك يا سيوع مين*





*كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل المــــــــــاضى*





*يســـــــــوع انتا تعلم*


----------



## king (22 ديسمبر 2006)

مفبش روابط شغالة ليييييييييييييية


----------



## king (22 ديسمبر 2006)

[مفبش روابط شغالة ليييييييييييييية


----------



## kmmmoo (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*رووووووووووووووووعة​*


----------



## artamisss (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ودق الباب - عــــــــــــــــــادل ماهر*

 انا عاوزة اعرف حاجه هى  فى ترنيمتين  مااحلى ساعه  بها  وبالدموع يارب انا كلمتك 
 موجودين بصوت  عادل ماهر

لو موجودين ياريت حد يجبهالى  ميررررررررسى ليكو


----------



## مينا+لكم (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ودق الباب - عــــــــــــــــــادل ماهر*

الموفع اللى انتا رافع من عالية مش شغال 
ياريت ترفع على الموقع 
www.mega4upload.com


----------



## مينا+لكم (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ودق الباب - عــــــــــــــــــادل ماهر*

وادينى رايك فى الموقع اللى انا كتابتة ليك 
ربنا معاك


----------



## jesus_son (12 مايو 2008)

*شريط للشماس عادل ماهر -  ( و دق الباب )*

الشريط ده شريط جميل جدا للشماس عادل ماهر اسمه ودق الباب
مش هطول عليكم بس هقولكم الاول على اسامى الترانيم اللى فى الشريط وبعد كده هسيبكم مع التحميل​ 


 
1 - السنين بتمر تجرى
2 - الهى حبيبى
3 - دق باب القلب
4 - سامحنى يا سيدى
5 - فى حزن شديد
6 - كل الماضى بيشهد ليك
7 - كنت اعمى
8 - مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك
9 - مين غيرك بيحن على
10 - يسوع إنت​ 
ودلوقتى اسيبكم مع التحميل :​ 

1 - السنين بتمر تجرى​ 


​ 
2 - الهى حبيبى​ 


​ 
3 - دق باب القلب​ 


​ 
4 - سامحنى يا سيدى​ 


​ 
5 - فى حزن شديد​ 


​ 
6 - كل الماضى بيشهد ليك​ 


​ 
7 - كنت اعمى​ 


​ 
8 - مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك​ 


​ 
9 - مين غيرك بيحن على​ 


​ 
10 - يسوع انت​ 


​ 
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## oesi no (12 مايو 2008)

*رد: شريط للشماس عادل ماهر - شريط جديد بعنوان - ( و دق الباب )*

الف شكر يا مونى ربنا يبارك تعبك 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## jesus_son (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط للشماس عادل ماهر - شريط جديد بعنوان - ( و دق الباب )*

*شكرا لمرورك وردك الجميل يا جوجو
ربنا يباركك يا باشا​*


----------



## cobcob (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط للشماس عادل ماهر - شريط جديد بعنوان - ( و دق الباب )*

*شكرا على الشريط
وعلى طريقة عرضك للموضوع*


----------



## jesus_son (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط للشماس عادل ماهر - شريط جديد بعنوان - ( و دق الباب )*

*شكرا ليكى انتى يا كوبكوب على مرورك وعلى ردك فى الموضوع​*


----------



## عماد نجيب (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط للشماس عادل ماهر - شريط جديد بعنوان - ( و دق الباب )*

شريط جميل شكرا


----------



## dina mores (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط للشماس عادل ماهر - شريط جديد بعنوان - ( و دق الباب )*

الرب يباركك


----------



## Kiril (14 يناير 2010)

متشكرين علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------

